# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Andrei

## ночь-проводник

Is Andrei a real popular name in Russian, it's my name, and I was just wondering. I don't really like it because it reminds me of the Rostov Ripper

----------


## Pravit

Yeah, I would say it's pretty popular. I even know a couple Andreis.

----------


## Scorpio

Why does name "Andrey" remain you about Andrey Chikatilo, but not of, just for example: 
"Andrey Pervozvanny"
Andrey Bely
Andrey Tarkovsky
Andrey Mironov
Andrey Petrov
Andrey Sakharov, at last?

----------


## N

And I think many people (me for example) even aren't aware that his name is Andrey. I knew his surname only (until now).

----------


## ночь-проводник

Yes my name is Andrei, Andrei Federov and I don't like it because It reminds me of Andrei Chikatilo. But, I prefer to be called Vladimir my middle name(the kids at school think that is cool  ::  )Do you guys think I should be writing in English or Russian on my posts. I like typing English better because you don't have to hunt for the letters.

----------


## змма

You have a middle name??..strange, or is that short for Vladimirovich?

----------


## ночь-проводник

> You have a middle name??..strange, or is that short for Vladimirovich?

 well, it is strange, my parents couldn't make they're minds up between Andrei or Vladimir so they used both, I don't know what you would call it but that's what it is. I don't know any other Russian like this

----------


## Pravit

I suppose if you were born in America they wanted to name you in American fashion. Are there any Russians in Russia with a middle name instead of a patronymic?

----------


## emka71aln

Do you have a patronymic, or just a first and middle name?

----------


## ночь-проводник

> Do you have a patronymic, or just a first and middle name?

 Hard to believe but, I have a patronymic to, but I really don't use it. It is Nikolaevich. So my name is Andrei Vladimir Nikolaevich Federov(long isn't it.)I gonna smack right upside their head's if someone else calls me Vladi or Andy again! 
Я Андрей Владимир Николаевич Федеров!

----------


## змма

I know some russians in the US who have a middle name as well as their patrimonic, but it is usually those who are russian on one side of the family. Only my dad's side of the family is russian and I have a sort of "mixed up" name- Kristina Viktorovna Kuznetsov.

----------

